# Coyotes hunting caliber



## Rifleman24 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey everyone. Want to know your thoughts on a 17 wsm. I don’t want to go out and spend the money on a new rifle. I have the 17 wsm and I want to get into coyote hunting. I’ll be hunting with my brothers who have bigger calibers. But just want to know if y’all thing the 17 wsm is enough


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It will work. I've shot Yotes with a 22 mag before. Bad think is your not going to be taking a kill shot on a dog that hangs up at 150 + yards. It can be done, but the percentage of making the shot goes down. Personally, I love my 204 Ruger for Yotes.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

You can use a .17wsm yes. But if you are considering getting into predator hunting. I suggest investing in a 22-250. You can find a nice savage at a good price. And with the bounty you will be able to pay the rifle off. I personally feel like the .17 is not enough gun. Coyotes are tough suckers. I have center punched many, and still had them run for a couple hundred yards.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

There are better calibers, but you already own a .17wsm, so that's what you should use. Be mindful of the range limitations and you'll be fine. If you get really serious, you could always upgrade to a designated varmint gun (.204, .223, .22-250, .243). 

Good luck! I think they're one of the hardest animals to hunt.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I also think it should be ok. Not ideal for long shots due to the light weight bullet not carrying a lot of down range energy. So try and keep your shots within a reasonable range. 

I’ve also killed a coyote with a .22magnum. So I’m sure you’ll be ok with the WSM. 

The .22-250 is the coyote hunter staple and if you got into the sport hard core, you’d want to get something like the aforementioned calibers for longer shots. 

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Found this thread interesting: http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3167783&page=1

This forum is dedicated to predator hunters. Some fantastic info over here.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Use the heavier bullets, you'll have to sight it in with the ones you pick. Don't want to but another rifle? I just don't get it.


----------

